# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Maiza's Workbook

## Maiza

Hi I'm Maiza a 19yr old college student who is trying to be able to LD again after LD once in ages past... a trippy experience but was too lazy back then to put a real effort in. A tidbit of mine, is I already spent most of my time daydreaming (literally) than anything else, naturally exploring nightdreams should just be the same as fun. Perhaps will make it a bit of a hassle for reality checks though... Normal sleep schedule is 3am to 10:30am

*Reality Checks:*
-How did I get here?
- Do i have my ring or necklace on?
- Am I daydreaming at the moment?

*Dream Signs:*
-Being chased.
-Not daydreaming
-Appearance of video game/fantasy/scifi elements 

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Development of dream recall - 
     Complexity: beyond general theme, tone, plot to more specific details visually. Inclusion of other sense in memory, specifically touch, smell and sound.
     Frequency: Currently at one dream/ night, typically last dream before awakening. Increase dreams recalled per night to 2+
-Attainment of lucidity without necessarily stability or control
- DV learning: continue lesson plans 
- Habits: Establish habits pre-sleep, waking up in the middle of night and awakening.

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Great dream recall
- Lucid dreams every night with stability and control
- Increased awareness of wakefulness
- Use of lucid dreams in conjuction with memory techniques to study in sleep
- Exploring alternative states of consciousness by (if possible)
    in dreams: slow down perception of time
                   be able to be lucid and set events, and then forget being lucid, in the use of inducing psychological disorders
- Build a fantasy world with its characters, landscapes, building etc...

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Recall: 1 dream per night, vague plot and theme, with occasional detail thrown here and there
- 1 Lucid dream a few years ago, tried to fly but ended swimming in the sky and bumping my head on the ceiling and quickly woke up

*Current Technique:*
-Recall: 
   In bed : repeat "I will awake from my dreams and remember them" until I fall asleep
   After awakening: Dictate dreams to iphone voice recorder, try to not move with closed eyes, talk about general plot/theme

Stuff I'm going to do tonight 8/13: 
   Repeat "Believe that I will recall and wake up" after I get into bed.
   Voice recording or writing for recall? Maybe voice then after fully awake, review and copy voice notes to paper.
   Remind myself to pay attention to specific details in dreams in order to improve recall memory.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Welcome Maiza! 

Glad to have you here, and looking forward to seeing your progress  :smiley:

----------


## Maiza

Updates: 8/16

Not much.

Recall: 
 Auto-suggestion before sleep is now "I believe I will awake from each of my dreams and remember all of them."
 Currently waking up 3 or 4 times during the night with a faint memory of each dream. Unfortunately too sleepy to actually record them!

Lessons:

Read Lesson II, decided on the DILD combined with MILD visualization because I'm in school and a frequent daydreamer already. WILD seems really interesting though...
Working on raising awareness and performing reality checks in waking state.

Started taking B6, think it helps a bit.

Future short-term goals:
1. Starting today, practice DILD and MILD
2. Remember to actually record dreams down after awakening no matter how sleepy I am.
3. Raise conscious awareness awake.
4. Start transferring audio recordings to paper and see if there are any recurrent elements.

----------

